# Eggs Anyone?



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got over the scare of the day. I am blessed (not really) with keeping the six-year old this weekend. His GD went to church and left me with him. I am sitting and reading upstairs and I hear this screaming GRANNY, GRANNY and running. I of course thought he was serious hurt, snake bit or something equally as bad. No--he has just got an egg out from under the chicken. It must have laid in his hand. He was so excited and now my heart is still going ninety to nothing. He wanted me to feel how warm it was. I am to old for this. LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hear ya! I usually panic when I hear someone yelling too.

I'm still afraid of eggs from the outbreak the other week, we had a big recall for bacteria tainted eggs. blech.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't have to worry about my eggs. They are extremely fresh. The hens are free ranging in the back yard. I gave away three of them so I have 3 laying now. that is 3 eggs every day. I give them away a lot. Besides I think that having been reared on a farm and having my own hens, I and mine are pretty much immune to anything that the hens could give me. 

You know that when the child was screaming, it never crossed my mind that anything had happened to Rosie. I guess I do care more about the grandchildren than Rosie. You think?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I just got over the scare of the day. I am blessed (not really) with keeping the six-year old this weekend. His GD went to church and left me with him. I am sitting and reading upstairs and I hear this screaming GRANNY, GRANNY and running. I of course thought he was serious hurt, snake bit or something equally as bad. No--he has just got an egg out from under the chicken. It must have laid in his hand. He was so excited and now my heart is still going ninety to nothing. He wanted me to feel how warm it was. I am to old for this. LOL


That's really cute, though! The wonder of little kids is amazing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You would think after having raised (dealt with) their parents we would me immune to these things! Oh no, the little ones can still make us panic.


----------

